# Of all the bikes to leave intact!



## bikewhorder (Jan 16, 2017)

I've never seen this seller sell a bike whole before.  I have seen him scatter countless original paint survivors.  But for some reason this "slightly modified" abomination gets a chance to get out in out in one piece?!? 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=391675494525


----------



## Boris (Jan 16, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I've never seen this seller sell a bike whole before.  I have seen him scatter countless original paint survivors.  But for some reason this "slightly modified" abomination gets a chance to get out in out in one piece?!?




The man has mastered the art of black humor, I'd say.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 16, 2017)

He's just doing it to piss everyone off.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> He's just doing it to piss everyone off.




Yep. He knows what's going on and what's said here.


----------



## higgens (Jan 17, 2017)

Are the handle bars chrome paint


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 17, 2017)

higgens said:


> Are the handle bars chrome paint



Looks like it, I would assume they are a fabrication as well.  The description crosses an ethical line IMO. "THE HIGHLY SOUGHT AFTER VERY RARE CURVED LONG PULL RAMS HANDLEBARS".


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 17, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> The man has mastered the art of black humor, I'd say.




Check out his description for this bike...




Gosh...and all this time I thought I was "perfect".


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 17, 2017)

Perhaps the greatest Comedian on all of ebay....
unfortunately most of his comedy is Epic Tragedy!!!


----------



## higgens (Jan 19, 2017)

He is gonna have to part that one someday


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 20, 2017)

All we can do is not purchase anything from the bike butchers on eBay.  If their market dries up and it becomes not profitable to hack apart original vintage bicycles, they will have no choice but to stop.  I am guilty of purchasing a pair of original red prewar grips from one of them a while ago and didn't even realize who I purchased them from until I got them.  Never again.  They're blocked on eBay.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 20, 2017)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> All we can do is not purchase anything from the bike butchers on eBay.  If their market dries up and it becomes not profitable to hack apart original vintage bicycles, they will have no choice but to stop.  I am guilty of purchasing a pair of original red prewar grips from one of them a while ago and didn't even realize who I purchased them from until I got them.  Never again.  They're blocked on eBay.




There are probably thousands of other weekend collectors buying up his nice parts so "US" not buying from him will not change a dad gum thing.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 20, 2017)

To each their own, of course.  I personally won't support them.  They're clueless, not bike collectors, and fueled by greed.  Pass.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 6, 2017)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> All we can do is not purchase anything from the bike butchers on eBay.  If their market dries up and it becomes not profitable to hack apart original vintage bicycles, they will have no choice but to stop.  I am guilty of purchasing a pair of original red prewar grips from one of them a while ago and didn't even realize who I purchased them from until I got them.  Never again.  They're blocked on eBay.



Hey guys I'm Barry. Several years ago I bought three bikes in pieces just to save them. I couldn't see them Parted out. Although they are 50's bikes, they were near complete and in nice paint. I was out bid on a few small pieces, but was able too get all the painted parts. I'm a guilty bastard. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 6, 2017)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> To each their own, of course.  I personally won't support them.  They're clueless, not bike collectors, and fueled by greed.  Pass.



I agree they are fueled buy greed. They don't have the love for these beautiful works of art like us freaks. They are never going to understand how we feel. By punishing them, It only keeps us from saving the bikes. Think of the bikes. #!%#1 those A!##!  I almost see it as my mission to save as many from those guys as possible even if I have to buy from them. Barry


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 8, 2017)

The infamous " morti" slipped into the Lebanon indiana show 2 weeks ago .
Browsed around without being noticed and ended 
Up walking out with the decent looking cream and brown 1940 schwinn bf Goodrich.  
Seller was asking $1500
So wAit to see this hit ebay. 
( was a similar  bike " dan the bike man" recently sold )"
It's u fortunate.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 8, 2017)

He actually had this for sale WHOLE on the bay. Not sure if it's still there or if sold. I think he had it listed at $2800. Couldn't believe it when I saw who the seller was.

Wow! He sold it WHOLE
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-STR...810602?hash=item5b32c53baa:g:XDoAAOSwopRYk54b

Chad


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 8, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> He actually had this for sale WHOLE on the bay. Not sure if it's still there or if sold. I think he had it listed at $2800. Couldn't believe it when I saw who the seller was.
> 
> Wow! He sold it WHOLE
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-STR...810602?hash=item5b32c53baa:g:XDoAAOSwopRYk54b
> ...





Holy smokes , that's the bike he bought. 
Not positive sellers name.  
Somebody would be able to identify seller. 
Can't believe it.  
Wonder what it actually sold for on both sides.  
Crazy stuff 
Maybe he's turning a leaf. 
I've seen him at other swaps just never knew who he was until a couple of my buddies from Springfield pointed him out as the " surgeon from the quad cities " Ron is his name.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 8, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> He actually had this for sale WHOLE on the bay. Not sure if it's still there or if sold. I think he had it listed at $2800. Couldn't believe it when I saw who the seller was.
> 
> Wow! He sold it WHOLE
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-STR...810602?hash=item5b32c53baa:g:XDoAAOSwopRYk54b
> ...



Wowi don't think it would have brought that much in parts.


----------

